# How can I tell if my cichlid is pure bred?



## Constance (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello all, I bought my first cichlids a couple weeks ago so Im very new to this hobby. It was stupid of me to buy them when I hardly know about them  So I've been spending days researching and trying to identify my fish. One of them I couldnt figure out what it is so I figured it might be hybrid. Bought it at Walmart. Figures. How can I ensure that I am buying pure bred cichlids and not hybrids? How can I find a local breeder or should I go to a local pet store, or is it best to order online? I am so clueless here. I'm really interested in starting a cichlid hobby. I feel like im starting pretty badly


----------



## Constance (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention they are Mbuna Cichlids. That I know.


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

Honestly the best place to start is read alot and look at profiles. You can check the review section for local or online stores. Most chain type of places will stock and sell mixed africans while providing no info. Surely that doesnt help that much, but you have to read and research things in this hobby.


----------



## sgwn73 (Jan 1, 2010)

Ask him... what is your daddy and what does he do?

LOL

If your fish seems to match the "standards" of the species profile...odds are he is probably pure. There a lol of hybrids out there (asst africans in most LFS) post pics here...that would help us as well!


----------



## Constance (Mar 29, 2010)

BigFish77 said:


> Honestly the best place to start is read alot and look at profiles. You can check the review section for local or online stores. Most chain type of places will stock and sell mixed africans while providing no info. Surely that doesnt help that much, but you have to read and research things in this hobby.


Thank you BigFish77. I've been reading so much info about these fish. I find it interesting. Well, I tried shopping online, the only problem with that is the shipping charges out the a**. So I'm going to stick to the local stores...hopefully I can find the cichlids out of my wishlist.


----------



## Constance (Mar 29, 2010)

sgwn73 said:


> Ask him... what is your daddy and what does he do?
> 
> LOL
> 
> If your fish seems to match the "standards" of the species profile...odds are he is probably pure. There a lol of hybrids out there (asst africans in most LFS) post pics here...that would help us as well!


lol. Well, I finally took a picture of him (I think its a male). I am having a hard time trying to identify him. The closest I can find that looks like him are the Pseudotropheus species but im not 100% sure:


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

Having cichlids as a hobby is a very fun and interesting one!! Welcome!! I've had cichlids for 20+ years and by no means do I know everything!! LOL but I do alot of reading and I never buy my fish from the LFS I always try and find a good breeder to get my stock from. 
Everyone on this board is great and post pictures of your fish and also check out the profiles they have helped me!!


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

It looks to me like it's a poor quality Labidochromis caeruleus (yellow lab) or hybrid of that species and some other species. It could be pure, but if it is, it sure didn't come from a good line, sorry to say. How big is it?

That said, I would stop yourself from buying your stock at Wal-Mart since you'll never know exactly what you have. Try to find a local club in your area and squeeze some advice out of the members. They'll get you pointed in the right direction, and you'll find a lot of people with good quality fish.


----------



## ASTYLIN (Feb 24, 2010)

I agree with Guams.....


----------



## Constance (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, I've looked up yellow lab hybrids and it looks just like it. Awwe poo.....I've got a hybrid. I dont know what to do with it now. It's pretty in it's own way but it's so mean to the other cichlids. Walmart wont take it back unless it's dead and I dont want to kill it. I might give it to my nephew since his fish tank is empty >_>
He is about 3 inches long. I guess that's about full grown?

Welp, thank you guys a lot for helping me. I am currently looking for local cichlid breeders. There's a petstore that does special orders so I might check them out.


----------



## hessels92 (Mar 15, 2010)

not full grown at all depending on tank size up to 5" maybe 6 but not likely. Appears to just be a very poor quality lab, probably kept or bread in dirty water


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Constance and welcome to the forum and the great world of african cichlids

I guess that you are already on the way to answering your initial questions.

Hybrids are everywhere and unfortunately there isn't any particular short cut in identifying them.

The more you look at the more you will learn.

Finding trustworthy sources is a must, and while we all like to think otherwise, the chances of 'finding a diamond at the local dump for next to nothing' are very low.

Avoid impulse buys without the research and be mindful of retailers who re-invent things for a sale.

Pure strain fish invariably look 'clean' in colours and patterning.

Something that looks muddy and smudgy always needs another look.
That is not too say that some hybrid fish can be extremely attractive and worthy of aplace in many tanks.

here is one of my Yellow lab males-








yours from body/head shape, colour and anal and tail fin looks like a cross rather than just bad stock.
They are prone to getting 'Dirty' with inbreeding.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Constance said:


> Walmart wont take it back unless it's dead...


They take back dead fish but not live ones?? :-? I suppose that would explain all the dead fish in their tanks. :lol:


----------

